# LISBON | Prata Riverside Village | Renzo Piano | Development & Projects & News | U/C



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
RIVERSIDE VILLAGE

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*







Lisbon Forum Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091499

Official Website: https://www.pratariversidevillage.com/

Renzo Piano Project Webpage: http://www.rpbw.com/project/braco-de-prata-housing-complex


*PRATA HOUSING COMPLEX*

The project to redevelop the Braço de Prata site, a former industrial estate on the banks of the river Tagus in Lisbon, will combine both urbanism and architecture. New residential buildings and retail facilities aim to bring life back to the district.

The design draws inspiration from the site’s industrial past, in particular the dense grid layout that the original factory buildings followed, perpendicular to the adjacent Tagus river.
The new scheme keeps the density of the grid but disrupts the uniformity by introducing a series of transversal roads. The spine of the scheme will be a new road running parallel to the river, for shops, pedestrians, and providing public transportation.

The buildings are inspired by Lisboan tradition; their street facades will be simple and regular, concealing interior courtyard spaces. A grid of vegetation will cover the site to complement the urban grid.


*Project Facts:*

*Adress:* Rua Cintura do Porto 41

*Lisbon Borough:* Marvila

*Developer:* Obriverca

*Mediators:* Living.pt Real Estate | Consultan Real Estate

*Design:* Renzo Piano Building Workshop, architects
in collaboration with CPU Consultores (Lisbon)

*Design Team: * G.Grandi, D.Magnano, P.Pelanda, D.Vespier (partner and associates in charge)

*Homes:* 499

*Site Area:* 90.000.000m²

*Gross Built Area:* 244.032m²

*Cost (EUR m):* € 450.000.000














































*Other projects in this area:*

*SILVER GARDEN*

Official Website: http://www.living.pt/engb/empreendimento/silver-garden-lisboa/?emp=7169482







​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> Primeira dose
> 
> *Panorâmica geral da obra:*
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> *O novo parque infantil / jardim / passeio (?)*
> 
> 20
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



skytrax said:


> Bom apetite! :lol:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects, will help to develop the area between the city centre and the expo area!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Detail:*



spindoct. said:


> mais algumas perspectivas


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Cladding Detail:*



spindoct. said:


> Execução da pele exterior dos edifícios constituída por um revestimento cerâmico, vidros serigrafados e lamelas de vidro (acionadas por motor), bem como da estrutura metálica para o suporte dos revestimentos.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*First building near completition:*



Casusa said:


> Duas pic's:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Masterplan Model:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*First building near completition and masterplan model:*



eribeirinho said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcHYFiAgR3k/
> 
> Enzo Piano 😂😂😂


----------



## goivc (Sep 8, 2016)

Concluído o projeto, a rua Fernando Palha vai enfardar com o trânsito da entretanto desaparecida rua cintura do Porto, certo?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*New Project Renders:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Architecture report about the project: [in portuguese]*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Panoramic ground view:*



Soldevi said:


> Hoje:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*January 1 update:*



joseep said:


> *Urbanização Prata Living Concept - Braço de Prata - 1 de Janeiro de 2018*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



joseep said:


> *Jardins Braço de Prata - 4 de Fevereiro de 2018*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



DiogoBaptista said:


> Muito obrigado *goivc*!!  :drool:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

This is the largest urban project under construction in Portugal! :cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

New photos are coming! :banana:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> Como são muitas fotos (falta um monte delas), e tiradas em alturas diferentes do dia, vou tentar organizar isto de forma +- lógica.
> 
> *-- Estas 2 são do futuro Silver Garden *aqui.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> A partir daqui todas as fotos são dentro da obra, ou seja, na zona de acesso proibido a visitantes, mas eu sei que vocês não contam a ninguém :lol:
> 
> 31
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*NEW BLOCKS | Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> Continuando...
> 
> *Novos edifícios*
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*NEW STREETS AND WALKABLE AREAS | Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> *Novas ruas e passeios*
> 
> 61
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*GREEN AREAS AND PLAYGROUND | Construction Progress:*



NunoMC said:


> *Zona de relva / parque infantil*
> 
> 70
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



luisribeiro said:


> Pelos vistos ha avanços:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



luisribeiro said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[1/4] Construction Progress:*



joseep said:


> *06 de Maio de 2018*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[2/4] Construction Progress:*



joseep said:


> *06 de Maio de 2018*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[3/4] Construction Progress:*



joseep said:


> *06 de Maio de 2018*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[4/4] Construction Progress:*



joseep said:


> *06 de Maio de 2018*


----------



## Il trovatore (Jan 20, 2008)

Preço por mq?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Construction Progress:*



joseep said:


> Fotos de hoje:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[1/4] Construction Progress:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[2/4] Construction Progress:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[3/4] Construction Progress:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[4/4] Construction Progress:*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT

*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*On the official facebook page:*



> *PRATA LIVING CONCEPT, first lot/apartment buildign completed. Designed by RPBW this project will definitely create a new destination in Lisbon. A new lot/apartment building that is already in commercialization/sales will start soon.*





> PRATA LIVING CONCEPT, primeiro lote concluído. Concebido pela RPBW este empreendimento vai certamente criar um novo destino em Lisboa. Vai iniciar-se um novo lote que já está em comercialização.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

next


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*


*SILVER GARDEN*
This is another project rising in the area, not by the same architect:









*[1/2][Silver Garden] Project Update:*



joseep said:


> *29-07-2018* - com imagens do Silver Garden


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*SILVER GARDEN* and *PRATA LIVING CONCEPT*

*[2/2][Silver Garden] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Cycling infrastructure] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Cycling infrastructure Opened] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Finished Building at Night] Project Update:*



Living.pt said:


> Durante a noite os edifícios ficam ainda mais elegantes. Não é por acaso que o Renzo Piano está expor na Royal Academy of Arts sob o tema “The Art of Making Buildings”


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



tomsss said:


> As escadas e corredores de acesso aos apartamentos são em "área aberta" para o exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

SILVER GARDEN
This is another project rising in the area, not by the same architect

*[Silver Garden] Project Update:*



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Silver Garden*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Urban Planning and Finished Building] Project Update:*



DiogoBaptista said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[NEWS] Project Update:*



Expresso said:


> *Austrian pays € 150 million for residences on Prata Living Concept*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOURCE: https://expresso.sapo.pt//economia/...150-milhoes-por-residencias-em-Braco-de-Prata


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Project Overview] Project Update:*



Living.pt said:


> Streets are open to traffic, foundations and basements of 3 lots are completed and riverfront garden is in progress. The best place in Lisbon to live is taking shape. New typologies will be reveled soon ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[1/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[2/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[3/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[4/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[5/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[6/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[7/7]*[Finished Building at Lisbon Open House] Project Update:*



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[Nov, 16]*[Situation at the project] Project Update:*



Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

[Dec, 23]*[Situation at the project] Project Update:*



jpfg said:


> 23/12/2018
> 
> free image sharing
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*NEXT PAGE ->*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
RIVERSIDE VILLAGE
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*October Update:*



Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
LIVING CONCEPT
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Oriental Riverfront Park] Project Update:*



Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
RIVERSIDE VILLAGE
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*January Update:*


Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
RIVERSIDE VILLAGE
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Oriental Riverfront Park] Project Update:*



> > FONTE: https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...=w390-h260-k-no!7i5184!8i3456!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
RIVERSIDE VILLAGE
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*Project Update:*












> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9PgOBJgNOA/














> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9UpqdMnxMn/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

PRATA
RIVERSIDE VILLAGE
*Renzo Piano Building Workshop*

*[Oriental Riverfront Park] Project Update:*





























> SOURCE: http://www.fc-ap.com/trabalhos/parque-ribeirinho-oriente-lisboa


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.rpbw.com/project/braco-de-prata-housing-complex


----------

